# RIM PlayBook users VERY angry at video showing iPad is superior!



## jp78 (May 9, 2011)

Check out this video.. over 2,000 RIM views in only days

YouTube - BlackBerry PlayBook Unboxing - HORRIBLE DEVICE! - RIM TROLLS STAY OUT!

RIM fanboys are on the attack defending their beloved PlayBook.

I figured I'd post this here and give Apple fans the opportunity to set them straight.

Cheers!


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

He uses some pretty harsh words, but yeah, 40 minutes is a LONG time when you get a new toy... but damn that screen is small...


----------



## MomentsofSanity (Jul 9, 2008)

Yeah he seems way over the top in his harshness for the device. Freaking out over little things and really playing them up. If you don't want it don't buy it. If you are getting your free developers version quit your whining about how it starts up out of the box and develop for it.


----------



## Kleles (Jul 21, 2009)

"Superior Device"
Well, a device is superior if it meets all your needs. I would say that for many Mac users their 'needs' would not be met by the PlayBook. However, my wife just got a PlayBook, and it meets her portable computer needs. She uses it for e-mail, picture and some video capture, and browsing. It is solid, very portable and agile (yes, initial startup was slow), and can run several apps at once. It runs all day on one charge, and has a great screen. When not being used it is in 'sleep' mode, from which it instantly awakens.

File sharing with my Mac was easy to set up (I am not a techie) and it operates through my Wi-Fi network at home.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Harsh? No. Blunt, yup. But the truth hurts.


----------



## Laptop Surgeon (Mar 4, 2004)

bought one for the wife for mother's day, tech support from RIM talk her thru the setup, took her 2 hrs. she cannot be happier with it. One of the key feature is the 'bridge', so she does not need to start a new 3g account with rogers; just piggyback on her blackberry. comes with full version documents to go, and acrobat reader. a zippy little work device. She is not into media consumption, so she has not explore that aspect yet.


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

MannyP Design said:


> Harsh? No. Blunt, yup. But the truth hurts.


I agree with the video poster on pretty much every aspect. Really bothered me that it seemed like right out of the box he had an instant bias towards it. He sounded like a little kid who wanted the candy on the counter through the whole vid. So whiney. 

Surprised if he has friends.

Shocked if he is married. 

But anyway...

I do not see that device fitting my needs AT ALL. I tried to break away and get an Android phone because all my friends were bragging about how "open" it is, and how truly customizable it is. When it comes down to it, i don't want "open". I am tied into the iTunes eco-system and love it. Trying to sell it now and go BACK to the iPhone. 

That experience made it crystal clear that when it was time to buy a tablet, the only one that made sense to me was the iPad, and i freaking love it. 

The one thing i don't get:

In most cases, Apple products are always more expensive than their competitors. Spec for spec, most beat Apple on price. Phones, MP3 players, pro Macs, consumer Macs, etc. But the iPad is RIGHT there neck and neck on price and specs (at least with reputable brands like Motorola, Samsung, RIM). This is reflected in the dominance the iPad has on the tablet market, however it still puzzles me when Apple users buy a different tablet. 

I made that mistake with the Android phone and won't do it again.


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

I thought that the guy was whiny too. I used to be like that when I was younger, then I realized everyone hated Apple because I was so pro Apple.

What I really do hate is people who bash products and have never even tried one. There a lot of people who hate Apple, despise Apple, and swear they will never use one, and yet they never even gave one a try.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

MomentsofSanity said:


> Yeah he seems way over the top in his harshness for the device. Freaking out over little things and really playing them up. If you don't want it don't buy it. If you are getting your free developers version quit your whining about how it starts up out of the box and develop for it.


I don't really think he's over the top at all. After spending $500, you kind of expect the device to _do_ something. Having to tether to a BlackBerry is pretty pathetic.


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Interesting, when he first opens the thing you can see his reflection as well as an iPad on a stand....

I've used the Playbook, I like it, it has a great screen and I like the small size for portability but without the massive amount of great software that Apple has in the can already it's a non starter for me. Part of me likes the smaller form factor of the 7" screen, the other part that uses these devices for web browsing doesn't.....

If the sw was on par with the machine it could have been a real threat.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2011)

It's a first revision piece of hardware with not yet finished software. I don't think anyone in the world would contest that right now. Given the chance to get their software sorted out it might have more credibility to a wider range of users, but until then ... hater's gonna hate, fanboi's gonna love, and everyone else will have to try it for themselves to see if they love or hate.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

just say something nice about an android or playbook device on a mac forum.

Same thing.

It's just a device people. They're all pretty cool in various ways, the allegiance I see on either sides is just stupid.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

groovetube said:


> just say something nice about an android or playbook device on a mac forum.
> 
> Same thing.
> 
> It's just a device people. They're all pretty cool in various ways, the allegiance I see on either sides is just stupid.


It's not about allegiance, GT. It's about putting something on the market that isn't quite ready yet (even the RIM guys admit this with all the updates to come "later this year") and yet expecting to be able to charge as much as the best in class. This is not a professional grade tablet, not by a long shot.


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

I usually rely on stocks rather than reviews. People talk with their wallets. When AAPL released iPad they shares went up. After PlayBook release RIMM shares dropped.
Actually that's the only time I use the Stocks APP!


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

fjnmusic said:


> It's not about allegiance, GT. It's about putting something on the market that isn't quite ready yet (even the RIM guys admit this with all the updates to come "later this year") and yet expecting to be able to charge as much as the best in class. This is not a professional grade tablet, not by a long shot.


ah the defensiveness cracks here 

I suspect that's something that'll be long forgotten as this saga is really fast moving. Should the playbook actually fail that'll be quickly forgotten as well. The thing about this whole new thing, is it's a very fickle, fast moving new field.

I said the same thing back when the iphone was killing android. People jeered and called me an apple hater. Gah.


----------



## MomentsofSanity (Jul 9, 2008)

Umm... wrong thread!


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

groovetube said:


> ah the defensiveness cracks here
> 
> I suspect that's something that'll be long forgotten as this saga is really fast moving. Should the playbook actually fail that'll be quickly forgotten as well. The thing about this whole new thing, is it's a very fickle, fast moving new field.
> 
> I said the same thing back when the iphone was killing android. People jeered and called me an apple hater. Gah.


Back to that again. Truth is, it would still be just as wrong to say "iPhone is killing Android" as it is to say "Android is killing iPhone." One is an operating system, the other is a particular brand of hardware. If one is going to compile all Android OS devices to come up with these stats, then one should do the same for all iOS devices, including iPhones, iPads, and iPod Touches. Either that, or measure sales of particular brands and models of smartphones versus the Apple iPhone 4, for example. Apples to Apples, Oranges to Oranges.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

fjnmusic said:


> Back to that again. Truth is, it would still be just as wrong to say "iPhone is killing Android" as it is to say "Android is killing iPhone." One is an operating system, the other is a particular brand of hardware. If one is going to compile all Android OS devices to come up with these stats, then one should do the same for all iOS devices, including iPhones, iPads, and iPod Touches. Either that, or measure sales of particular brands and models of smartphones versus the Apple iPhone 4, for example. Apples to Apples, Oranges to Oranges.


But it makes Android users feel more comfortable to compare an OS to a single phone. Justifies their decision.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Everyone hold your comments until groovetube says it's time to say something.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

OFFTOPIC:
But I LOVE this new Like feature


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

thanks for showing up and adding so much to the discussion macfury.

It makes no difference to me, if iOS has x% higher in share than android, or RIM, or whatever. You guys can sit here and spin your wheels puffing up your chests all you like about why apple's number spun this way means you're victorious and feel good on a forum, while the RIM/android fanbois can strike back with their version of spin. It's really the stuff of nerds with nothing else to do.

I have opinions on various pieces of hardware, some of them are starting to become very cool and the competition is forming up very well, which I personally see as great. Great for consumers, and great that no one will become the dominant 90% after the dust settles as that just isn't good for anyone.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2011)

Competition in a market == good for everyone from manufacturer right down to consumer.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Interesting that no-one here has commented on the out-of-box iPad experience.

Take out of box, hold power button down for a second, wait (not nearly as long but there is a slight boot-up time), and then wait forever unless you plug it in to iTunes. As the video dude said "What if I don't want...". 

I remember firing up the iPad for the first time. Took a few short minutes to setup and was easy enough. 

This process though is horrible. It's obviously a very poor introduction to a device that should just work. Not a very good way to set your users up for a positive experience.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

Laptop Surgeon said:


> One of the key feature is the 'bridge', so she does not need to start a new 3g account with rogers; just piggyback on her blackberry.


Why do the Playbook proponents act like this is a unique feature to the Playbook? I turn on WiFi hotspot on my phone, be it iPhone, Blackberry, or Android, and an iPad can piggyback off of the phone too.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

hayesk said:


> Why do the Playbook proponents act like this is a unique feature to the Playbook? I turn on WiFi hotspot on my phone, be it iPhone, Blackberry, or Android, and an iPad can piggyback off of the phone too.


And when you untether you still have contacts, email and calendars


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Macfury said:


> Everyone hold your comments until groovetube says it's time to say something.


Like.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

groovetube said:


> thanks for showing up and adding so much to the discussion macfury.
> 
> It makes no difference to me, if iOS has x% higher in share than android, or RIM, or whatever. You guys can sit here and spin your wheels puffing up your chests all you like about why apple's number spun this way means you're victorious and feel good on a forum, while the RIM/android fanbois can strike back with their version of spin. It's really the stuff of nerds with nothing else to do.
> 
> I have opinions on various pieces of hardware, some of them are starting to become very cool and the competition is forming up very well, which I personally see as great. Great for consumers, and great that no one will become the dominant 90% after the dust settles as that just isn't good for anyone.


So what is your honest opinion of the PlayBook at this point in time? Especially if you don't also own a Blackberry? Is it worth as much as an iPad? Is it worth what they're charging?


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

I think like may they rushed it to market, but I think it's a pretty cool device as I do the samsung tab, and I'll see how it progressing instead of jumping up and down like gorillas high fiving the rest.

And there is indeed a BB in my house.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Elric said:


> And when you untether you still have contacts, email and calendars


I think not having this ability (at least at this time) would be a deal breaker for a great many people. What's the point of having access to the "full internet" (meaning able to play Flash-reliant media) if you don't have other basic functions like the three you've mentioned? I suspect RIM is having an easier time building security into its smartphones than its tablet; hence, the emphasis on "the bridge" to solve all your connectivity problems. But there's a lot of what could have been interested customers that don't own BlackBerry's.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

fjnmusic said:


> I think not having this ability (at least at this time) would be a deal breaker for a great many people. What's the point of having access to the "full internet" (meaning able to play Flash-reliant media) if you don't have other basic functions like the three you've mentioned? I suspect RIM is having an easier time building security into its smartphones than its tablet; hence, the emphasis on "the bridge" to solve all your connectivity problems. But there's a lot of what could have been interested customers that don't own BlackBerry's.


I was actually going to wait on the iPad 2 until after the Playbook was released (I thought MAYBE there was a chance that 7" might be enough if I just tried it out first), but as soon as they announced you needed a BB, total deal breaker so I stood in a freezing cold line.

(then, as Groovetube would envision, jumped up and down and clapped my hands with glee that I could use email)


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

ah. Always turning it around to some sort of thing where I hate ipads or something.

nice try.

I'll be buying both the ipad, and a playbook. oh, and an android device after scoping those out as well.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

groovetube said:


> ah. Always turning it around to some sort of thing where I hate ipads or something.


No one turned anything around, you think we are all monkeys because we enjoy Apple products over someone else's products. You get all up in arms, and we think it's kinda funny, so now we egg you on a little  It's all in fun really.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

groovetube said:


> ah. Always turning it around to some sort of thing where I hate ipads or something.
> 
> nice try.
> 
> I'll be buying both the ipad, and a playbook. oh, and an android device after scoping those out as well.


Jeez. Must be nice to be rich.


----------



## smashedbanana (Sep 23, 2006)

This guy's "review" was useless. 

The playbook has negatives for sure. But the time it takes to turn on, the power button, the signup, or the forced update? Really, what a useless commentary. How about the box colour or the way it smelled? Maybe the time it took to get it in the mail. I bet this guy cries when the bus is late.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

I think you're kind of missing the point. Unfortunately, RIM appears to have set the PlayBook initiation routine as something where you don't have many options, like if you want to skip the demos for instance. This seems like a rather shortsighted decision on RIM's part because it seems to assume that all users will be idiots and need to begin at square one. If there were an option to skip the demos, for example, customers would be far happier. Imagine if you were the IT guy getting these set up for your company and had to sit through the same tutorial for every PlayBook you set up? User experience is probably the most important factor in this equation. You don't get a second chance to make a first impression. Or, to quote Mr. Jobs, this setup process has tarnished the company's reputation.

The slogan "The world's first professional grade tablet" would be quite comical if they weren't actually being serious.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Elric said:


> No one turned anything around, you think we are all monkeys because we enjoy Apple products over someone else's products. You get all up in arms, and we think it's kinda funny, so now we egg you on a little  It's all in fun really.


really, well isn't that special. Enjoy yourself.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

fjnmusic said:


> Jeez. Must be nice to be rich.


need the testing platforms. I've played with all 3, and while there's pros and cons, all are cool gadgets in their own right. Ipad is still on top. If playbook could pull up it's socks and soon, they could have a very slick device on their hands I think.

Gadget geek heaven these days.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

smashedbanana said:


> This guy's "review" was useless.
> 
> The playbook has negatives for sure. But the time it takes to turn on, the power button, the signup, or the forced update? Really, what a useless commentary. How about the box colour or the way it smelled? Maybe the time it took to get it in the mail. I bet this guy cries when the bus is late.


That so-called useless commentary falls under the category of user experience -- something companies should pay a little extra attention to.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

*The following is based on my own personal experience from general observations of my peers and acquaintances and also from working with the general public in the field of entertainment media and hardware, but most certainly does NOT reflect the opinions of anyone I do not know, have not observed and most certainly Groovetube.*

I actually got to play with a Playbook at Chapters last night, it IS pretty decent, and I could see someone that's never used an iPad getting one and loving it (once they update the software, Tetris actually locked up the system and the clerk had to reboot it. I didn't wait for the reboot but it was still loading when we checked out with our purchases!).

But, the size is definitely a problem for me, it's way too small for function and too big for portability.

But like I said, I could see someone (many people actually) getting this once the price drops a little.


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

My favourite part of the video: "Yay, I did it" during the forced tutorial haha.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Elric said:


> I actually got to play with a Playbook at Chapters last night, it IS pretty decent, and I could see someone that's never used an iPad getting one and loving it (once they update the software, Tetris actually locked up the system and the clerk had to reboot it. I didn't wait for the reboot but it was still loading when we checked out with our purchases!).
> 
> But, the size is definitely a problem for me, it's way too small for function and too big for portability.
> 
> But like I said, I could see someone (many people actually) getting this once the price drops a little.


more elitist crap. Just because -you- think anyone would have a different opinion if they used an ipad doesn't mean everyone would. There are pros and cons to different devices.

This jeering crap is tiresome. Granted, there are shortcomings on the playbook on it's release. We get it.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

groovetube said:


> more elitist crap. Just because -you- think anyone would have a different opinion if they used an ipad doesn't mean everyone would. There are pros and cons to different devices.
> 
> This jeering crap is tiresome. Granted, there are shortcomings on the playbook on it's release. We get it.


"Elitist" lol
I'm sorry that my opinion of something is different than yours.

I was mistakingly under the assumption that we could post our thoughts, opinions and experience... 

I lose with you wether I hate something, or like something lol


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

no, you didn't just post your opinion, you announced anyone would think the same way you did.

News flash, people make their choices based on their own opinions. It seems to escape you not everyone who tries an ipad will have the same reaction as yours.

now cue the next chest puffer that x millions have chosen the ipad. As if this is somehow, a big revelation.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Elric said:


> "Elitist" lol
> I'm sorry that my opinion of something is different than yours.
> 
> I was mistakingly under the assumption that we could post our thoughts, opinions and experience...
> ...


Just ignore him when he gets like that. There are more persuasive arguments one could consider. I myself wish well to a brave Canadian company, but even our RIM friends should be embarrassed when they try to market something that just ain't ready yet, that cannot do e-mail or calendars (RIM's bread and butter) and that has to recall a thousand PlayBooks because they can't even be set up to see if they work. It's very important for any reputable company to see things through and to fix the problem quickly. No excue for anything less than this.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

fjnmusic said:


> Just ignore him when he gets like that. There are more persuasive arguments one could consider. I myself wish well to a brave Canadian company, but even our RIM friends should be embarrassed when they try to market something that just ain't ready yet, that cannot do e-mail or calendars (RIM's bread and butter) and that has to recall a thousand PlayBooks because they can't even be set up to see if they work. It's very important for any reputable company to see things through and to fix the problem quickly. No excue for anything less than this.



Thread police, sir. Are you entitled to an opinion?


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Fixed it!



Elric said:


> *The following is based on my own personal experience from general observations of my peers and acquaintances and also from working with the general public in the field of entertainment media and hardware, but most certainly does NOT reflect the opinions of anyone I do not know, have not observed and most certainly Groovetube.*
> 
> I actually got to play with a Playbook at Chapters last night, it IS pretty decent, and I could see someone that's never used an iPad getting one and loving it (once they update the software, Tetris actually locked up the system and the clerk had to reboot it. I didn't wait for the reboot but it was still loading when we checked out with our purchases!).
> 
> ...


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Macfury said:


> Thread police, sir. Are you entitled to an opinion?


Ooh, good point. Better check my registration papers.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

both you and macfury don't seem to understand what Elric suggested.

He suggested everyone thinks like him, so therefore, would never choose a playbook should they have his experience. 

It seems the lot of you, aren't open to others having a different view.

Police that. Perhaps the lot of you sad souls should all go canvassing best buys with placards ensuring everyone thinks like you.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2011)

What was this thread about again? I kinda forgot in all the bantering ... oh ya, the bitter video of the RIM hater unboxing his free Playbook and complaining bitterly about how much it sucked. Sucks to be him to get free toys.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

groovetube said:


> both you and macfury don't seem to understand what Elric suggested.
> 
> He suggested everyone thinks like him, so therefore, would never choose a playbook should they have his experience.
> 
> ...


:yawn:
I fixed it for you, please read it. I hope you understand it now.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

mguertin said:


> What was this thread about again? I kinda forgot in all the bantering ... oh ya, the bitter video of the RIM hater unboxing his free Playbook and complaining bitterly about how much it sucked. Sucks to be him to get free toys.


that's pretty much it. Always something to get the fanbois screeching.


----------

